# He's growing up so fast!!!!



## kitty_b (Mar 16, 2009)

So, we got Oz our Rottweiler at 6 weeks. Between 6 and 8 weeks, he gained 3 lbs. Between 8 and 11 weeks, he gained 11 lbs. Between 11 and 12 weeks, he gained 3.5 lbs. In short, our little man is gaining over 1/2 lb DAILY. At first I thought I was crazy because I would come home from work and SWEAR he was bigger than when I had left that morning! At 12 weeks he weighed in at 25.5 lbs, and we predict he'll be nearly 32 lbs by his next vet visit (3/26). 

Anyway, I had to share some pictures! Some old, some new. And a few videos. We need a new video, definitely. 

6 weeks:
















6 & 1/2 weeks:











7 weeks:





















8 weeks:
















9 weeks:











10 weeks:











11 weeks:






12 weeks:











6 weeks:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4Hgjrrldpw

8 weeks:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VERCRSJRXmo

9 weeks: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdSybQ9w0Rc

11 weeks:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFvRPsIZRb8


----------



## LeilaNami (Mar 16, 2009)

soon he will reach critical mass...


----------



## davidbarber1 (Mar 17, 2009)

Kitty, way TO CUTE!!



LeilaNami said:


> soon he will reach critical mass...


I agree with Leila. He's going to be a Big Boy pretty soon. BTW, Rotts are one of my favorite dogs and yours is a beauty  

David


----------



## v4climber (Mar 17, 2009)

I just had to put my Rottweiler boy to sleep recently... He was 12 years old. 

Enjoy that puppy and snuggle it for me please


----------



## Mina (Mar 17, 2009)

He is still so cute!!!  Matthias really wants a rottie, but with 3 big dogs already, we don't have room.


----------



## scorpio1 (Mar 19, 2009)

he is just too cute, I WANT ONE! lol


----------



## kitty_b (Mar 19, 2009)

I have to admit, he's becoming more fun the older he gets. At first he just cried all the time and had accidents in the house. Then he got into a serious chewing/biting phase. Now he's pretty good and rarely having accidents (though still not house trained). The only real problem we have is when we take him out to the bar and he starts getting cranky because he's hungry. 

He's 13 weeks old today!

On that note, some pictures from St. Paddy's:

The Oz-Man on my lap:






Whatever Dad, I just want Mom's Guinness:






GUINNESS!!!






I <3 Guinness!!!!






No more?






He then proceeded to swat his empty glass off the table and smash it on the floor. Good thing we're friends with the owners/staff. 

The next day- Not hungover, but you wouldn't know!






He's also starting to appreciate cuddle time (rather than trying to chew our faces off)....


----------



## thedude (Mar 19, 2009)

haha wow. your pup is one of the cutest things i've ever seen!


----------



## davidbarber1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Kitty, so your pup likes beer??? If you remember my post of my dogs, the big one named BK absolutely loves beer. My wife and step daughter tell me that BK stands for Beer King (and I guess it does now)  

David


----------



## Gold Skulltula (Mar 19, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!!  I love tough looking black and tan dogs almost as much as I love Pit Bulls.  It's a good thing you're takin so many pictures of him, as you've realized, he won't stay small for very long!


----------



## arrowhd (Mar 19, 2009)

Enjoy picking him up and holding him while you can.  At the rate he is growing it won't be much longer.


----------



## ballpython2 (Mar 19, 2009)

what effect does beer have on dogs ? cause it seems like yall give em  beer on a regular basis like its water or something lol


----------



## desertdweller (Mar 20, 2009)

Kitty, you're killin' me.  I've been looking for either a Rotti or Dobie forever!!!  I want no docked tail so it's hard to catch them that early.

He is so completely and utterly adorable.  Thanx a bunch for all the lovable pics!  As for the beer, hasn't he been "carded?"  He doesn't look that old.


----------



## kitty_b (Mar 20, 2009)

Haha, this little guy doesn't drink often. He had a little bit when he was 8 weeks (thank my husband for that one!) and the most we've ever let any of our dogs have is 1 shot worth in an evening. Of course, I can't speak for how much FRIENDS have given our older dog, Dizzy (tricolor terrier mix in the pictures), but it's never been binge-worthy. 

And alcohol has the same effect on dogs as humans, so we're pretty strict on what they get and when. Dizzy's been buzzed a couple times (not our doing- blame friends who drink beer with high alcohol contents) and Oz may have been going down that road on St. Paddy's, which is why we cut him off, and then he threw a tantrum and smashed his glass. 

Oz is probably just shy of 30 lbs now. Carrying him around is becoming more difficult. Fortunately he's a big baby and doesn't squirm when he's held.


----------



## davidbarber1 (Mar 20, 2009)

ballpython2 said:


> what effect does beer have on dogs ? cause it seems like yall give em  beer on a regular basis like its water or something lol



Just like Kitty said, same effect as on humans. I don't give it to BK all the time because I am quite capable of finishing my own beers (thank you very much  ) Every now and then if I can't finish one, he gets what's left.

David


----------



## calum (Mar 20, 2009)

awwww, he is gorgeous.. reminds me of my dog when he was a pup.


----------



## Diggy415 (Mar 20, 2009)

here is my boy, OSO a rott, lab, looks all rott except the colors, i use to have a purebred Rott, they are great.


----------



## kitty_b (Mar 23, 2009)

Took this video on Sunday- Hopefully Oz will grow out of this wimpy phase. :} 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vpv9bSoFbm4


----------



## kitty_b (Mar 25, 2009)

Taken today, 14 weeks old tomorrow.


----------



## kitty_b (Mar 30, 2009)

The growing continues.....

Taken just over 14 weeks old.


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Mar 30, 2009)

cute little pup


----------



## jr47 (Mar 30, 2009)

http://dogs.thefuntimesguide.com/2006/06/is_alcohol_safe_for_dogs.php

Read for yourself. This is not my oppinion. Just wanted to post it for you to read.


----------



## bamato (Mar 31, 2009)

He is getting big fast!!


----------



## kitty_b (Apr 6, 2009)

40 lbs at 15 & 1/2 weeks!  he somehow gained 9 lbs in 9 days!!!


----------



## kitty_b (Apr 13, 2009)

I have a small pony.


----------



## calum (Apr 13, 2009)

awwwwwww!! he's cute as hell. if you let him sleep on the bed you've made a fatal mistake lol.


----------



## kitty_b (Apr 13, 2009)

calum said:


> awwwwwww!! he's cute as hell. if you let him sleep on the bed you've made a fatal mistake lol.


Haha, no bed for him (yet). He can't jump up there at the moment... but we don't plan on letting him sleep with us since there is barely enough room for the two of us and our smaller dog (whose butt you can see on the left of that photo).


----------



## calum (Apr 18, 2009)

ahh, when our dog was young on the first day we tried to keep him downstairs in the kitchen, but he whined all night and we all felt so bad for him so we let him upstairs with us "just for tonight"


----------



## JColt (Apr 18, 2009)

Looks pretty gentle with cat. My new boxer pup attacks them! He just wants to play though. He is just too rough. Know what you mean, they just keep growing. Boxer sleeps with me. Wife said, What are we going to do when he gets bigger? I said, I guess you'll have to start sleeping in the other room!


----------



## kitty_b (Apr 19, 2009)

He's pretty good with the cats. If they run, he tends to chase. But otherwise the worst they get is a good mouthing, lol. He seems to have a good relationship with our older 3-legged rescue, who we believe lived with dogs before we adopted him. 

He's gone to 3 of his obedience classes so far. The first week he spent the whole time barking at others, the second week he was a great student, and today he was on-and-off. The trainers agree that he's very smart and knows the commands (though he still prefers to ignore "leave it" most of the time), but he gets bored and so he stops repeating the same thing. So we have a brilliant boy who refuses to be our monkey. 

Anyway, I took this tonight. I don't know his current weight (he goes in Saturday for his final round of shots), but he's definitely big. Even the trainers noted that he had grown between Friday and Sunday.


----------



## Ritzman (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for letting me have a rottweiler vicariously through your photos.  
It makes my dog look like less of a hoss.  

Beautiful dog.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Apr 20, 2009)

OMG he is gorgeoussssssssss!!!


----------



## evil_educator (Apr 21, 2009)

wow he grows damn fast. very cute


----------



## kitty_b (Apr 21, 2009)

NOOOOO!!!! He figured out he can get on the bed!!!!


----------



## Diggy415 (Apr 21, 2009)

In order to go to be you must provide the secret password.


----------



## kitty_b (Apr 21, 2009)

Did I mention that bed troll isn't even 5 months?! :}

He definitely has that "Hey Ma, look what I can do!!!" expression....


----------



## JC50 (Apr 21, 2009)

He is a good looking boy,and they do grow fast.My friend has one that was 125 pounds at eleven months old and closer to 200 ponds at a year and a half old.This dog also like to get right up and sit with you even when he was that large,which was small pony.lol.Hes awesome best of luck with him.


----------



## kitty_b (Apr 23, 2009)

he just loves to sit in our desk chairs.


----------



## kitty_b (Jun 1, 2009)

It's been a while since I updated. Oz just got neutered on Friday. He's between 55-60 lbs right now (or so I think). 

Our bed has officially been conquered. 











So HAPPY! 






For some reason he likes the pink toy over its green twin.





















Needless to say, he doesn't fit in my lap. But he tries anyway.


----------



## jme (Jun 3, 2009)

wow after just 3 months he has grown into a monster


----------



## kitty_b (Jun 7, 2009)

He's definitely a monster! 

My husband bought me a treadmill for our wedding anniversary since I've been looking to get one for a while. Oz has shown great interest in it and is already walking on the belt while it's on. YAY for being able to exercise the monster puppy!


----------



## kitty_b (Jun 18, 2009)

he can barely fit in the chair now. he'll be 6 months old tomorrow.


----------



## whitewolf (Jun 18, 2009)

awww puppy pics oh no what evil things.  I'm stuck with a chihuhua that i didnt want.


----------



## kitty_b (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## Widowman10 (Jun 21, 2009)

now THAT'S a cute picture! :clap:  good looking dog ya got. glad he likes the treadmill too, good way to burn off some energy!!


----------



## kitty_b (Oct 10, 2009)

well, oz is over 90 lbs and not even 10 months old now!

hiding from the vacuum in august:






passed out last month:






after eating the end off his kong toy:






he's also eaten the lattice off our shed platform, chewed a hole in the carpet and pulled the insulation off the piping between our a/c unit and the house. among other things...


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Oct 14, 2009)

Mine got my AC unit as well . I guess it's a Rot thing .


----------



## lilmoonrabbit (Oct 14, 2009)

I love Rotties. What a gorgeous dog!


----------



## Roski (Oct 14, 2009)

Despite severe lack of sleep and sitting in the campus library at ungodly hours of the morning, the "passed out" pic pulled a groggy smile out of me (Maybe because it's what I'd like to be doing... Hmm...)  So thanks, and he is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## kitty_b (Oct 18, 2009)

Oz has an amazing ability to bring a smile to pretty much anyone's face, even when he's a pain in the butt. 

Here he is showing off his new crate. Thank god it's folding, because it's 48"x30"x33"!







He's now over 91 lbs and will be 10 months old tomorrow!


----------



## yltanisaac (Oct 19, 2009)

cool dog. Definitely one of the cutest


----------



## ZergFront (Oct 19, 2009)

He's SOOOOOOOOOOO cute!! How fast can you drop him off for daycare in Redwood City?  


 He's gonna be a big boy.


----------



## kitty_b (Oct 19, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZEzwyqgi8n0&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZEzwyqgi8n0&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]



ignore the 7 month preggo belly he manages to hide under.


----------



## Teal (Oct 21, 2009)

*What a hunk! Rotties are such pretty dogs *


----------



## kitty_b (Oct 28, 2009)

He definitely knows he's a sexy boy!

I wanted to share a rare moment of calm.


----------

